# carretera



## Victoria1994

necesito traducir un texto, pero hay muchas palabras que no se como se usan. Por ejemplo, ¿como se escribe carretera? en el diccionario me aparece estrada - via. Tambien, quisiera saber, como se escribe "algunos tours", "pueblos", "monumentos", "museos" y "cordilleranos"


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Bienvenida al Foro Victoria.

Poner un poco de contexto auxilia mucho el entendimiento y permite una mejor traducción. 

Voy a tratar de darte algunas traducciones pero es necesario verificar si caben plenamente dentro del sentido original.

Carretera = estrada. "Via" se usa más dentro de ciudades aunque también puede designar una carretera (ej., Via Dutra).
Tours = puedes usar la misma palabra en Brasil al menos.
Pueblos = vilas, cidades, aldeias, povoados (depende del contexto).
Monumentos = monumentos
Museos = museus
Cordilleranos = habitantes da cordilheira (?)


----------



## Gamen

WSE.
Una pregunta: ¿La traducción de "povo" para "pueblo" no sería la más usual?


----------



## Victoria1994

muchas gracias  cordilleranos, queria usarlo como "pueblos cordilleranos"


----------



## Victoria1994

quisiera saber tambien si la siguiente traduccion esta correcta:

" Em distintas épocas do ano (realizam?) eventos como (Noche de las viñas- Noite das Vinhas?) em Vichuquén ao fines de janeiro e a festa da vindima, a terceira semana de março na cidade de Curicó, uma das mais famosas da provincia. (Se presentan?) os vinhos da zona com degustações destos, incluendo mostras de artesanato.


----------



## Victoria1994

efectivamente, por lo que yo se, povo seria la adecuada


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Gamen said:


> WSE.
> Una pregunta: ¿La traducción de "povo" para "pueblo" no sería la más usual?


Si estás hablando de la gente, sí. Si estás hablando de una pequeña urbe, no. Ves porqué del contexto?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Victoria1994 said:


> muchas gracias  cordilleranos, queria usarlo como "pueblos cordilleranos"


Gente/habitantes da cordilheira (si te refieres a la gente) o "povoados/vilas da cordilheira"  (si te refieres a la urbe).


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Victoria1994 said:


> quisiera saber tambien si la siguiente traduccion esta correcta:
> 
> " Em distintas épocas do ano realizam-se eventos como a Noite das Uvas /dos vinhedos em Vichuquén no final de janeiro e a festa da uva na terceira semana de março na cidade de Curicó, uma das mais famosas da provincia. Os vinhos locais são apresentados, com degustações destes/dos mesmos, e também inclui mostras de artesanato.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Victoria1994 said:


> efectivamente, por lo que yo se, povo seria la adecuada


Adecuada para qué, gente o urbe?


----------



## Gamen

Victoria1994 said:


> quisiera saber tambien si la siguiente traduccion esta correcta:
> 
> " Em distintas *diferentes* épocas do ano (realizam?) eventos como (Noche de las viñas- Noite das Vinhas?) em Vichuquén ao fines /no fim/ de janeiro e a festa da vindima, a terceira semana de março na cidade de Curicó, uma das mais famosas da *província*. (Se presentan?) se *apresentam* os vinhos da zona com degustações *destes* destos, *incluindo* mostras de artesanato.



Distinto (portugués): distinguido
de + estes = destes

Incluir faz incluINDO
Sentir faz sentINDO
O "i" do infinitivo se mantem.


Espera que WhoSouEu dé su parecer.

Mi duda es traducir "a fines de (enero)": "*no fim de* Janeiro". Poderia ser "*em fins de* Janeiro"?


----------



## Victoria1994

"plaza de Armas de Curicó" quedaria tal cual? por lo que tengo entendido, los nombres deberian quedar asi tal cual.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

En portugués se puede decir "Em distintas épocas do ano" con el sentido de 'diferentes'.
"No fim/no final de janeiro" también pueden ser usados.


----------



## Victoria1994

por lo que a mi me enseñaron, povo se puede utilizar cuando hablamos de una población rural


----------



## Gamen

Gracias WSE
"*Em fins de* Janeiro" también correcta?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Victoria1994 said:


> por lo que a mi me enseñaron, povo se puede utilizar cuando hablamos de una población rural



Te enseñaron mal. Di mejor "povoado".


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Gamen said:


> Gracias WSE
> "*Em fins de* Janeiro" también correcta?


Si.


----------



## Gamen

Victoria1994 said:


> "plaza de Armas de Curicó" quedaria tal cual? por lo que tengo entendido, los nombres deberian quedar asi tal cual.



Entiendo que se puede dejar en el idioma original. La traducción en todo caso sería: "Praça de Armas de Curicó".


----------



## Victoria1994

gracias Gamen  la siguiente traduccion es correcta?

"A tradição dos famosos doces de Montero da cidade do Curicó começa em 1870, quando Cristobalina Montero, sua fundadora, demonstrou sua vocação pela confeitaria e doceria clássica chilena (dando - dando lhe?) origem aos deliciosos doces e bolos chilenos que hoje são conhecidos ao longo de todo Chile".


----------



## Gamen

Victoria1994 said:


> gracias Gamen  la siguiente traduccion es correcta?
> 
> "A tradição dos famosos doces de Montero da cidade do Curicó começa em 1870, quando Cristobalina Montero, sua fundadora, demonstrou sua vocação pela confeitaria e doceria clássica chilena (dando -melhor- - dando-lhe?) origem aos deliciosos doces e bolos chilenos que hoje são conhecidos ao longo de todo Chile".



Para mim está perfeita.
Vejamos a opinião dos nativos como WhoSouEu.


----------



## Victoria1994

muito obrigada


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Victoria1994 said:


> gracias Gamen  la siguiente traduccion es correcta?
> 
> "A tradição dos famosos doces de Montero da cidade do Curicó começou em 1870, quando Cristobalina Montero, sua fundadora, demonstrando sua vocação pela confeitaria e doceria clássica chilena, deu origem aos deliciosos doces e bolos chilenos que hoje são conhecidos em todo o Chile".


----------



## Gamen

Sim, soa muito melhor WSE. Um nativo é um nativo.


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Te enseñaron mal. Di mejor "povoado".



Se o Gamen viu ou ouviu '_povo_' (no sentido de '_povoação_', '_povoado_') de alguma fonte portuguesa, não deixa de ter razão. É minoritário, pouco frequente e, provavelmente, circunscrito a uma ou outra região, mas sim, cá há quem diga '_povo'_ nessa acepção. Em todo o caso, também o aconselharia a dizer '_povoado_' ou '_povoação_', bastante mais difundidos.


----------

